# Encyclia mariae question



## orcoholic (Jul 11, 2013)

For years I've been growing mariae's and they've always bloomed with green petals.

I recently got a few more and the petals are a yellow/pea green color. They aren't fragrant so I doubt it's a citrina/mariae cross. In addition the bulbs on the new ones are very much rounder than the older variety, which are longer and oval.

Anyone aware of this variety?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine has very green flowers at first then the flowers change to yellowish green in a week or so.


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom-DE said:


> Mine has very green flowers at first then the flowers change to yellowish green in a week or so.



These are opening the color you described yours are after a week. I wonder if they were grown in too high temps. The globe shaped pseudobulbs are odd too.

BTW, I've seen your posts on other sites. Great grower. Are you going to be at Parkside's summerfest?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 13, 2013)

They host the summerfest again? I have not been to Parkside for over 10 years now. I don't think I can make it this time but I will plan on it next year.

@ this E. mariae, can you show us a photo? It would be so much easier with photos to tell you if it is pure species.


----------

